# Preferences on Cameras



## DylanM40 (May 8, 2017)

So what kinda cameras does everyone like to use? Phones, point and shoot, or DSLRs. There is also bunch of other specialty cameras like pinhole cameras which is rarely used.

I'm personally using a Sony brand which is A6000 and have A5100 as back if that goes down the drain


----------



## Clary (Jun 6, 2017)

I usually use a Nikon D90 DSLR. The Camera itself is very fine, but I'm not happy with my objectives. I got two from Tamron, and the autofocus sometimes doesn't work properly on a Nikon camera, so I have to use manual focussing. When I use infinite focus, both objectives produce awful pictures at all. So I want to get better ones one day, but at the moment I can't afford to buy some.
I usually also use a tripod, because I like to take pictures in surroundings, where's not very much light.

Perhaps I'll also buy a pocket camera one day. Usually, when I see a chance for a good picture, I don't have my DSLR on my hand, so it would be nice to have a camera, which I can always take with me.


----------



## Pendell (Jun 20, 2017)

Currently, I use either my Panasonic Lumix ZS60, which is fine in good lighting and takes great HD video (though the 4K thing is more of a gimmick they were barely able to cram in as opposed to an actual serious feature you can use reasonably) and my Samsung NX2000, which is better in some ways and worse in other ways. It has a larger sensor, so it performs much better in low light, a higher pixel count, a much larger screen, a Hotshoe (though you can only use it for flash as there is no Mic input), and an actual lens mount, but on the other end it has annoyingly common UI glitches, the factory lens is incredibly loud to zoom and focus, the autofocus is one of the worst I've ever used (which is more of a nuisance than it should be, as sometimes you'll be in Manual Focus and start a video and it switches to Continuous Autofocus), it can only record video in MP4 (thought the compression and bitrate is surprisingly better than the Lumix, but I'd still like to have the option for something like AVCHD), all the settings are controlled entirely through the touchscreen, there's zero image stabilization in video, and it simply cannot take RAW images.
Honestly deciding which one to use really depends on what it is I want to shoot.
Oh dear. I've probably given away the fact that I'm a nerd.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 1, 2017)

Um.... Cell Phones???? Those are for sheep.  If you wanna be serious about taking photographs, you've gotta get a SLR camera.

Oh! I use a Canon EOS Rebel SL1.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jul 2, 2017)

I was using a Canon 60D for a number of years, but I've recently handed it off to my partner whose taken an interest in photography.  As a result shes inherited some quite nice glass from me by default   The articulating screen on the 60D is one feature I think all DSLR's should have these days.

Currently, I still own an Olympus E-P3 to act as a day to day beater; though I really have no love for the M43 format.  I'll probably hand it off to a neighborhood kid sooner than later.

For fun, I have a Canon AE-1.  It's a solid camera, but the dwindling availability of film has made it less attractive to use frequently.  Loosing fridge space to film can also be a bit of a PITA.

I wouldn't mind grabbing an older 5D soon.  My partner and I are converting the basement (which is currently only used to store a cat tree) into a studio space, and it would be nice to each have our own body.


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 4, 2017)

I have shot with a nikon d5200 for a while with the kit lens, 55-200, and the 35mm f/1.8 dx. I was always happy with it, but the autofocus is inconsistent at larger apertures. After reading some reviews of the sony zeiss 55mm f/1.8, I had to try it. After trying it, I had to have it. This lead to me picking up an a6000 and that lens. I also picked up some older minolta lenses including the wonderful 200mm f/2.8 hs prime. The sigma 19mm art and kit lens are my typical walk around lenses. I'm looking to invest further into sony, but I have had the a6000 freeze occasionally, sometimes at the worst times. It happened at the fursuit parade. My phone is also great because its always with me, even though i.q. isn't even close to a dedicated camera. My favorite things about the emount system is the line of sony zeiss lenses, and the ability to adapt just about any vintage lens to it.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

Canon EOS Rebel T6i Digital SLR Camera. But if older which I love alot is the Canon AE/1.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 19, 2017)

Finian Wren said:


> I was using a Canon 60D for a number of years, but I've recently handed it off to my partner whose taken an interest in photography.  As a result shes inherited some quite nice glass from me by default   The articulating screen on the 60D is one feature I think all DSLR's should have these days.
> 
> Currently, I still own an Olympus E-P3 to act as a day to day beater; though I really have no love for the M43 format.  I'll probably hand it off to a neighborhood kid sooner than later.
> 
> ...


How do you liking using Film Cameras?


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 19, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Canon EOS Rebel T6i Digital SLR Camera. But if older which I love alot is the Canon AE/1.


How do you like the T6i? Was thinking about getting one before I actually got into a discussion with this one guy about the mirrorless DSLRs that came out.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Anything on a phone because Im a cheap and lazy filthy casual :v


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Anything on a phone because Im a cheap and lazy filthy casual :v


Nothing wrong with that. It's a camera and it takes pictures. Smartphones at this point are about near better than those point and shoot cameras you can pick up at stores.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 19, 2017)

DylanM40 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. It's a camera and it takes pictures. Smartphones at this point are about near better than those point and shoot cameras you can pick up at stores.



That is very true! Haha! And as I have pointed out, I'm a casual anyways. I love taking pictures of my pets and when I go out hiking and whatever, sometimes they turn out to be very good photos simply because I have a decent camera and I put myself out into the environment where I find something new and interesting. Other than that though, I don't put too much thought into photography, maybe because as I stated, I'm lazy and I devote my time to other hobbies to pursue seriously, lol


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 19, 2017)

I switched from canon 1200d (dslr) to mostly using my phone. Smartphone cameras and editing tools are getting better and better. Unless I start making money from photography, I'll not invest in a better dslr or better lens. I can't afford wasting money like that.

But one day I'd love to be able to work with a hasselblad.  I love photography


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 19, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I switched from canon 1200d (dslr) to mostly using my phone. Smartphone cameras and editing tools are getting better and better. Unless I start making money from photography, I'll not invest in a better dslr or better lens. I can't afford wasting money like that.
> 
> But one day I'd love to be able to work with a hasselblad.  I love photography



Yeah I hear but still there is stuff you can't do with a smartphone that you can with a DSLR. Hasselblad, heard they have a pretty decent medium format camera.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 19, 2017)

DylanM40 said:


> Yeah I hear but still there is stuff you can't do with a smartphone that you can with a DSLR. Hasselblad, heard they have a pretty decent medium format camera.



When I need to take photos of a concert for example, I take my 135mm because it's much better for that than the kit 18-55 zoom or the phone. But unless I'm planning something specific, I'll use my phone in every other case. It saves so much time being able to shoot, edit and post from a single hand-held device.

[edit]
I'm not claming that phone cameras are better than a dslr - they're not, in fact it's not even close. But the convenience the phone offers is exactly what i'm looking for at the moment.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 19, 2017)

Rimna said:


> When I need to take photos of a concert for example, I take my 135mm because it's much better for that than the kit 18-55 zoom or the phone. But unless I'm planning something specific, I'll use my phone in every other case. It saves so much time being able to shoot, edit and post from a single hand-held device.
> 
> [edit]
> I'm not claming that phone cameras are better than a dslr - they're not, in fact it's not even close. But the convenience the phone offers is exactly what i'm looking for at the moment.



I won't argue that. It's easier to keep a cell phone around than it is a DSLR camera or something of that nature


----------

